# My flash dryer doesnt heat up



## Theblackwolf (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey im new to screen printing I just bought a flash dryer two days ago it came with no instructions basiclly had to figure out how to put it together myself when it came time to plug it in the dryer wouldnt heat up at all it felt cold it even said it was 30 celsius i had it on for 2 hours i just figured it was weird message my seller for 3 days straight now with no reply really thinking about just get a refund. Im pretty fed up so i took it apart here are some pictures of the dryer part can anyone tell me if anything wrong with it or if im doing something wrong 
https://ibb.co/e14EkG
[URL="https://ibb.co/kLXH5G"][URL="https://ibb.co/eZTPkG"]https://ibb.co/caq9Kb[/URL][/URL]
https://ibb.co/ioaUkG


----------



## Theblackwolf (Jul 12, 2013)

sorry links not sure how to post them on fourms been a while 
https://ibb.co/caq9Kb
https://ibb.co/kLXH5G
https://ibb.co/eZTPkG
https://ibb.co/ioaUkG


----------



## mainstreetpress (Feb 18, 2016)

So I had a similar issue happen shortly after I purchased my used flash dryer.

It could be a few things - so I'll take a guess. Your dryer is made up of 3 parts really: Hesting element - Ceramic Terminals - Single Pole Breaker. 

If your dryer is turning on, your breaker is ok. The next part would be your terminals which basically take the power from the breaker and run into your heating element (coil). Check that the wires are screwed in properly and that your terminals aren't cracked or broken. 

I shouldn't have to say this but make sure your device is UNPLUGGED lol. Don't want ya to get fried!


----------

